# 'Kettle the Met' - London: Saturday 23rd May



## partyzan (May 13, 2009)

National Demonstration Against Police Violence 
3pm, Saturday 23 May


Remember Ian Tomlinson 
No more deaths in police custody 
Defend civil liberties and the freedom to protest
Assemble 3:00pm in Trafalgar Square, Central London. March to New Scotland Yard via Downing Street.

This is our chance to put thousands on the streets of the capital, against police violence and in defence of our civil liberties and right to demonstrate. We will march past Downing Street, right up to the headquarters of the Metropolitan police. We know that we can't rely on the "Independent" Police Complaints Commission or hand-picked government bodies... mass mobilisation will be the key to our success.

http://www.againstpoliceviolence.org.uk/
http://www.socialistreview.org.uk/A4_kettle.pdf
http://www.socialistreview.org.uk/A3_kettle.pdf
http://www.injusticefilm.tv/

So is this up for debate or participation and attendance?


----------



## shaman75 (May 13, 2009)

I intend to go to this.


----------



## shaman75 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 13, 2009)

Or those who can't attend in person might perhaps want to go postal? 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=284940


----------



## partyzan (May 13, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Or those who can't attend in person might perhaps want to go postal?
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=284940



and the Met's freepost address is?


----------



## PeterTCA (May 13, 2009)

I might point out that the German world KESSEL (in English, a Kettle or a Cauldron) was used by the Germans to describe the containment of their Sixth Army by the Soviets in WWII outside Stalingrad.


----------



## Boycey (May 13, 2009)

damn you and your saturday protests 

</has saturday job>


----------



## jæd (May 13, 2009)

partyzan said:


> Assemble 3:00pm in Trafalgar Square, Central London. March to New Scotland Yard via Downing Street.
> 
> This is our chance to put thousands on the streets of the capital, against police violence and in defence of our civil liberties and right to demonstrate. We will march past Downing Street, right up to the headquarters of the Metropolitan police.



Here's a handy link : New Scotland Yard. Wouldn't want the soap dodgers to get the wrong location, like the protests in the City... 

So what happens if the rozzers start kettling on you...? Will you have another protest...? This could go on forever.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (May 13, 2009)

What, exactly, is the point of this? Other than to get a bad name for the protest movement?

London Green Party and the RMT should be ashamed of themselves in supporting this.

Might I suggest this http://www.radicalroutes.org.uk/content/view/130/111/ as a more positive way to spend your saturday?


----------



## tar1984 (May 13, 2009)

How does it give the movement a bad name?


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (May 13, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> How does it give the movement a bad name?



Because it implies that socialism is 'anti-police'

Police aren't the enemy anymore than teachers or nurses are, surely


----------



## kropotkin (May 13, 2009)

No.


----------



## Fruitloop (May 13, 2009)

I'm sure there were three words in the description of the protest.


----------



## grubby local (May 13, 2009)

PeterTCA said:


> I might point out that the German world KESSEL (in English, a Kettle or a Cauldron) was used by the Germans to describe the containment of their Sixth Army by the Soviets in WWII outside Stalingrad.



good factoid, thanks. 
gx


----------



## tar1984 (May 13, 2009)

Oswaldtwistle said:


> Because it implies that socialism is 'anti-police'
> 
> Police aren't the enemy anymore than teachers or nurses are, surely



But it's anti-police violence, rather than just anti-police.


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2009)

I have never been tempted to go to a protest march, but this is one I would attend if close enough to do so.

My heart will be there, even though my body cannot be.

Good luck with the protest.


----------



## In Bloom (May 13, 2009)

Oswaldtwistle said:


> What, exactly, is the point of this? Other than to get a bad name for the protest movement?
> 
> London Green Party and the RMT should be ashamed of themselves in supporting this.
> 
> Might I suggest this http://www.radicalroutes.org.uk/content/view/130/111/ as a more positive way to spend your saturday?


Radical Routes giving people lessons in "practical economics"


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 13, 2009)

Fruitloop said:


> I'm sure there were three words in the description of the protest.



Fuck the police?


----------



## cantsin (May 13, 2009)

Oswaldtwistle said:


> Because it implies that socialism is 'anti-police'
> 
> Police aren't the enemy anymore than teachers or nurses are, surely



yes they are you liberal divot


----------



## shaman75 (May 14, 2009)

Police violence.  It's an international business.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/8049689.stm


----------



## partyzan (May 14, 2009)

I really think we need to pull all out the stops where this demo is concerned, as it would appear that the wheels of justice grind to a virtually halt when it comes to addressing the matter of Police violence and the arbitrary violation of civil liberties; especially when targeted at those involved in progressive expressions of political protest - not to mention the almost total lack of redress for the families of those who have died in police custody over the years. 

I accept that we do not live in an absolute Police state, but when considering the attitude of the Met/CoLP prior to the G2O protests, and their subsequent actions on the days in question, there can be little doubt that when it comes to the policing of political dissent ‘the gloves are off’, and always have been. It is therefore essential that the draconian methods of policing employed during the G20 is understood not only in an historical context but an international one as well. And we also need to accept that when Police violence is not dealt with in a just and transparent manner by the legal system, then feelings of hostility towards them will naturally intensify, thereby creating the climate for even more serious and protracted episodes of public disorder.

And for those of you who might think that this is down to a few bad apples, you need to be aware that in order for the Police to behave in a blatantly aggressive and confrontational manner as they did during the G20 - and on numerous other occasions in the past - requires a massive amount of confidence. A confidence that comes from knowing that carrying out criminal acts of physical violence against protestors, will either be actively encouraged, or at the very least quietly sanctioned by the vast majority of their colleagues, senior police officers, and politicians.

This is an unacceptable state of affairs and cannot be allowed to be swept under the carpet just because it has all but disappeared from the media spotlight - this issue needs to be kept firmly on the political agenda and we all have a moral obligation to ensure this happens. The Police have blood on their hands, and quite simply, justice is demanded!


----------



## Zachor (May 14, 2009)

Oh fuck the Swappies are involved.  

That will kill the demo stone dead.


----------



## partyzan (May 14, 2009)

Zachor said:


> Oh fuck the Swappies are involved.



You couldn't be any more wrong!


----------



## Zachor (May 15, 2009)

partyzan said:


> You couldn't be any more wrong!



Read the fucking poster posted further up the thread.  It does say there is SWAPPIE involvement.


----------



## pk (May 15, 2009)

Zachor said:


> Read the fucking poster posted further up the thread.  It does say there is SWAPPIE involvement.



Maybe your pal Galloway will put in a speech for everyone...


----------



## Zachor (May 15, 2009)

pk said:


> Maybe your pal Galloway will put in a speech for everyone...



Maybe if he's not to busy licking the arses of the Iranian Govt in the Press TV studios in Tehran.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (May 15, 2009)

It's just an SWP front, surely?  Definitely looks like one.


----------



## Zachor (May 15, 2009)

sam/phallocrat said:


> It's just an SWP front, surely?  Definitely looks like one.



Looked like that to me as well.


----------



## e19896 (May 15, 2009)

sam/phallocrat said:


> It's just an SWP front, surely?  Definitely looks like one.



yes it is, shame where are the anarchist, oh that would be it looking at the fluth in there belly buttons..


----------



## sam/phallocrat (May 15, 2009)

errrr yeah


----------



## partyzan (May 15, 2009)

Zachor said:


> Read the fucking poster posted further up the thread.  It does say there is SWAPPIE involvement.



OOOOH...language now...thought the geezer was referring to the content of my post.

...and yes the swp are involved, but that doesn't make the cause any less worth fighting for, otherwise you might well think the same of poverty and injustice per se.....my sectarian friend.....these are serious issues that go way beyond the petty bickerings of infantile individuals who feel the need to marginalise the creation of movements to challenge injustice, on the basis of their own petty political affliations and ideologies, that only serve to masturbate their egos...sorry dude xxxx


----------



## partyzan (May 16, 2009)

sam/phallocrat said:


> It's just an SWP front, surely?  Definitely looks like one.



In an attempt to reassure your anxieties this is from the campaign website:



> We had a fantastic official start to our campaign this week. Around 150 people gathered for the launch meeting of United Campaign Against Police Violence in London on Tuesday. The rally heard from Green Party member of the London Assembly, Jenny Jones, Anna Fairclough from Liberty, Sam Rigg-David from Sean Rigg Justice and Change Campaign, Deborah Coles of Inquest, Andrew Burgin from Stop the War, Martin Smith from the SWP and Andy from Legal Defence & Monitoring Group. We were also privileged to hear from family members of both Roger Sylvester and Habib 'Paps' Ullah - both of whom died in the custody of police. A video of the meeting will be forthcoming on the website.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 16, 2009)

partyzan said:


> OOOOH...language now...thought the geezer was referring to the content of my post.
> 
> ...and yes the swp are involved, but that doesn't make the cause any less worth fighting for, otherwise you might well think the same of poverty and injustice per se.....my sectarian friend.....*these are serious issues that go way beyond the petty bickerings of infantile individuals who feel the need to marginalise the creation of movements to challenge injustice, on the basis of their own petty political affliations and ideologies, that only serve to masturbate their egos*...sorry dude xxxx


Tbh, that sounds like a description of the swappies to me.


----------



## partyzan (May 16, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Tbh, that sounds like a description of the swappies to me.



...affirmative, along with all the other 57 varieties


----------



## sam/phallocrat (May 18, 2009)

partyzan said:


> In an attempt to reassure your anxieties this is from the campaign website:



Yup, that describes the epitomy of an SWP front.


----------



## partyzan (May 19, 2009)

sam/phallocrat said:


> Yup, that describes the epitomy of an SWP front.



How on earth do you make that out....your reasoning if you please?


----------



## free spirit (May 19, 2009)

partyzan said:


> How on earth do you make that out....your reasoning if you please?


tis their modus operandi... see a bandwagon, jump on it, get speakers from other groups onboard to make it not look like a swappie front, but ensure that the swp holds the reigns in the background, then proceed to gradually strangle the life out of any foolishly naive person who dares to come along and try to inject some real life and passion into the cause, prior to moving onto the next bandwagon and repeating the process.

it's just how they operate, which unfortunately makes any organistion that has SWP involvement into either an SWP front group, or a group that the SWP will attempt to turn into their puppet if it shows any promise at all, and will likely decend into bitter internal backbiting, prior to either becoming an swp front, or the swp walking away leaving a scarred wreck of an organisation.

and you can be absolutely sure that it'll never ever do anything effective being as the SWP is infiltrated to fuck, and as far as I can work out pretty much exists purely as a method of leaching the lifeblood away from any serious challenge to the status quo.

IMO / IME


----------



## audiotech (May 19, 2009)

'Bandwagon jumping' when SWP member Blair Peach was killed in Southall?



> At least three protesters were hit so hard their skulls fractured. Blair Peach was one of them.


----------



## partyzan (May 19, 2009)

MC5 said:


> 'Bandwagon jumping' when SWP member Blair Peach was killed in Southall?



I tend to agree that it's not about who's organising a demo, but the essential principles of opposing oppression and injustice that take precedence. Although at the same time I can't countenance organsiations who attempt to hijack a legitimate grass roots campaign for their own political gain, but then again I'd rather have people out on the streets protesting against brutal and oppressive methods of policing, than not at all!


----------



## winjer (May 20, 2009)

e19896 said:


> yes it is, shame where are the anarchist, oh that would be it looking at the fluth in there belly buttons..



LDMG are actively involved, so as ever, you're wrong.


----------



## tar1984 (May 23, 2009)

This today then?  Have fun.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (May 23, 2009)

We awaiting reports...


----------



## editor (May 23, 2009)

I was there! Photos soon.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2009)

A few pics:

















http://www.urban75.org/photos/protest/kettle-the-met-protest.html


----------



## smokedout (May 23, 2009)

god that looks depressing

glad i didnt go now


----------



## editor (May 23, 2009)

smokedout said:


> god that looks depressing
> 
> glad i didnt go now


Yeah, you were _really_ going to come along, weren't you?

Bullshitter.


----------



## Poi E (May 23, 2009)

editor said:


> A



I shouldn't, but


----------



## editor (May 23, 2009)

Poi E said:


> I shouldn't, but


It's the money shot!


----------



## rock_on (May 23, 2009)

I was there, didn't take any photo's or owt.  What was happening at the beginning at Trafalgar Square - Were the police trying to stop the march with SOCPA?  Whatever their objections anyway it went ahead, did anyone get any photo's of the actual kettling?


----------



## smokedout (May 23, 2009)

editor said:


> Yeah, you were _really_ going to come along, weren't you?
> 
> Bullshitter.



yeah i was, but i had to trek across the country to pick up my kid - what a weird fucking thing to say, im not sure what your trying to imply

but im glad i didnt because ive been on enough swappie miserable jaunts to last a lifetime and im glad i didnt have to endure another


----------



## partyzan (May 24, 2009)

Judging by the poor turn out on yesterday's demo I fear that the momentum for building an effective national campaign against Police violence is being lost. It seems that active support and mobilisation for this campaign is concentrated almost exclusively in London.


----------



## winjer (May 24, 2009)

rock_on said:


> What was happening at the beginning at Trafalgar Square - Were the police trying to stop the march with SOCPA?


No, they were telling people it was illegal as no organiser had notified them under section 11 of the Public Order Act 1986, they were reminded that this doesn't actually make the march itself illegal, as only the 'organiser' has committed an offence. (SOCPA doesn't apply to marches)

They also 'assisted' one of the GLA's 'heritage wardens' to remind people that it's illegal (only a byelaw though) to gather in Trafalgar Square without permission from the Mayor.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2009)

free spirit said:


> tis their modus operandi... see a bandwagon, jump on it, get speakers from other groups onboard to make it not look like a swappie front, but ensure that the swp holds the reigns in the background, then proceed to gradually strangle the life out of any foolishly naive person who dares to come along and try to inject some real life and passion into the cause, prior to moving onto the next bandwagon and repeating the process.
> 
> it's just how they operate, which unfortunately makes any organistion that has SWP involvement into either an SWP front group, or a group that the SWP will attempt to turn into their puppet if it shows any promise at all, and will likely decend into bitter internal backbiting, prior to either becoming an swp front, or the swp walking away leaving a scarred wreck of an organisation.
> 
> ...



Good post. For an extreme example of commie bandwagon-hopping and how it can maul a popular movement to death, read up on the Spanish civil war.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2009)

editor said:


>



Every time you wave a placard printed en masse by someone else god kills a kitten.


----------



## IC3D (May 24, 2009)

There was no chance of kettling the met on yesterday unfortunately, it is a huge building unsurprisingly, there was at a guess 500 heads there. The swp are not to blame for the lack of support really are they, merely filling a vacuum that is there because other activists are not mobilising out of the general pools of influence (sorry me if I'm wrong) they move in and the swp are good at knocking up banners and leafleting etc and some people I gather flyered Millwall (I assume it was them) got quite a few down, an announcement in the stadium would of been a great addition in adding greater numbers of non activist people. Providing physical support to the afro Caribbean community in promoting the demo too would of helped, as I say I don't know how events were promoted but I just left feeling maybe an opportunity was missed but then again it could be apathy, and next time something clicks, and I don't want to detract from any effort people put in at all. I guess for something to take of it needs that kinetic energy to kick in and that is a tuff one


----------



## shaman75 (May 25, 2009)

my pictures:


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/14168344@N08/sets/72157618659034701/show/


----------



## partyzan (May 25, 2009)

partyzan said:


> Judging by the poor turn out on yesterday's demo I fear that the momentum for building an effective national campaign against Police violence is being lost. It seems that active support and mobilisation for this campaign is concentrated almost exclusively in London.



...perhaps i was wrong.


----------



## shaman75 (May 27, 2009)

I found the speech from Sean Rigg's sister quite moving.

The whole thing here: 


I've put up the first part of my video too, covering the early part at Trafalgar Square before the march.  Bit of a speech followed by the Police Officer in charge setting out how he is prepared to let the procession go ahead, despite it being 'unlawful'.


----------



## partyzan (May 27, 2009)

There are at least 20 videos of the demo on YT now....nice work! I just hope that this might help to encourage more people to get involved in the next event which I understand is a commemoration to mark the 100th day after Ian Tomlinson's death.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (May 27, 2009)

partyzan said:


> How on earth do you make that out....your reasoning if you please?





free spirit said:


> tis their modus operandi... see a bandwagon, jump on it, get speakers from other groups onboard to make it not look like a swappie front, but ensure that the swp holds the reigns in the background, then proceed to gradually strangle the life out of any foolishly naive person who dares to come along and try to inject some real life and passion into the cause, prior to moving onto the next bandwagon and repeating the process.
> 
> it's just how they operate, which unfortunately makes any organistion that has SWP involvement into either an SWP front group, or a group that the SWP will attempt to turn into their puppet if it shows any promise at all, and will likely decend into bitter internal backbiting, prior to either becoming an swp front, or the swp walking away leaving a scarred wreck of an organisation.
> 
> ...



what he said (in a far more articulate way than I could even manage)


----------



## shaman75 (May 27, 2009)

This thread is so depressing.


----------



## winjer (May 27, 2009)

shaman75 said:


>


The FIT plod on the left there is one of (at least) two at this march who was present when Tomlinson was assaulted.


----------



## winjer (May 27, 2009)

LDMG, Climate Camp London Neighbourhood, Newham Monitoring Project, and plan B collaborated to produce this leaflet given out on Saturday:






_On Bad Apples, Kettles and Violence

Police baton charges, people penned in for hours on end, buildings raided, dog bites, injuries and death. None of these are exceptional or the result of police 'out of control'. They are all standard police tactics. This is what 'democracy' and policing looks like..._

http://www.ldmg.org.uk/files/bad_apples_kettles_and_violence.pdf


----------



## danny la rouge (May 27, 2009)

partyzan said:


> Judging by the poor turn out on yesterday's demo I fear that the momentum for building an effective national campaign against Police violence is being lost. It seems that active support and mobilisation for this campaign is concentrated almost exclusively in London.


To be fair, though, the Met is almost exclusively in London, too.


----------



## partyzan (May 30, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> To be fair, though, the Met is almost exclusively in London, too.



what difference does this make? people from across the country who have attended national demonstrations have been affected by their tactics.


----------

